# whats the pedigree !



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLyNw7Z7Xag


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

COME ON MAN,,,

did you even try to find out yourself yet?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i did lol
typed in bronco nothing fit that age in bloedlijinen, and i just thought it made a good title :-D


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> i did lol
> typed in bronco nothing fit that age in bloedlijinen, and i just thought it made a good title :-D


Micheal...

look at MrTruedogs youtube channel, go to videos...look at where this video is listed and then look at the preceeding video (of the same pup) it tells what the pedigree is...


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

wow thats a very good pedigree, i think the best iv seen on paper

theirs like duco 2 seegers everywhere, wibo, the sister of spike, tommy

is this rico sommers dead? everyones breeding to his son rico vergossen

this guy in ireland knows how to breed :grin:


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

He's a nice pup eh


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> wow thats a very good pedigree, i think the best iv seen on paper


 Is the dog on the video the best dog you have ever seen?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Is the dog on the video the best dog you have ever seen?[/QUOTE
> 
> There is much to be learned from this post Michael!


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

I was more interested in what the dogs were doing in the background~Dumpster diving


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> Christopher Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Is the dog on the video the best dog you have ever seen?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> mike suttle said:
> 
> 
> > maybe not the best, but definately one of the best 4 month old pups iv seen.
> ...


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

one of the best, as in i have seen other pups do equally as good in what i could see from the demonstration.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> Michael Murphy said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not the best pup then how can it have the best pedigree?
> ...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> Christopher Smith said:
> 
> 
> > is this a trick question or have you been drinking?
> ...


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

the best pedigree on paper doesnt have anything to do with having the best pup, and nor are all the pups in a litter of equal quality. i just think its a really good pedigree


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> the best pedigree on paper doesnt have anything to do with having the best pup, and nor are all the pups in a litter of equal quality. i just think its a really good pedigree


What are the elements of a good pedigree?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

a pedigree full of good dogs that are also good producer


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

What if the pedigree is full of good dogs but the dog itself sucks? 

Is the pedigree now bad?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

im going to play the patient game and keep answering your questions :wink:

no , not all pups are equal in a litter, but from good producing dogs you would expect at least 50% of the litter to be solid dogs, assuming the training was of adequate quality ofcourse


----------

